# nerd



## amoresperros79

Hi all,

I'm currently analyzing the Spanish subtitles of an American high-school movie.

The part I'm most interested in deals with an American teen describing the various types of subcultures on campus.

She talks of nerds of all types: asian nerds, band geeks etc...

The Spanish subtitle uses only one word "lerdo", which to me means slow witted.

Is there a common Spanish word which can transmit this meaning, i.e. of someone or a group of people you all knew in school who were "nerdy" or geeky who always did their homework etc...?

Cheers


----------



## eileen_es

pardillo can serve


----------



## Monnik

Hello, amoresperros...

What you are probably running into here is the fact that, when translating a movie into Spanish, one of the hardest things is to pick an adjective that will mean the same thing in every country.  I imagine that is why you are only seeing one word (although I imagine the translator could have at least found another one or two)...

You'll probably be getting a whole bunch of different answers for this one.  In Mexico, for example, you would refer to nerds/geeks as:

_"nerds" (many times it just stays the same)_
_matados/mataditos_
_tetos_
_torpes_

Let's see what else everyone comes up with.


----------



## amoresperros79

cool thanks

question: is "lerdo's OK?


----------



## Fernando

No, I do not think so. The usual way in Spain to define a non-socialized good student is "empollón", though I think it is not very use abroad.

"Estudioso" could be more "international", but it lacks the derogative implications of "nerd".

There are many threads in WR around the word but I think they are not conclusive.


----------



## chelices

in Peru we understand and use nerd (we don´t translate it) but a good translation could be "chancón"


----------



## amoresperros79

Thank you Fernando and the rest

Fernando, do you think "nerd" would be understood my most Spaniards.

I.E. those who would watch an American teen movie?


----------



## Fernando

No, I do not think so. Maybe only those fans of teen movies.


----------



## diegodbs

Creo que no se entendería nada o casi nada.
Las pocas veces que, por circunstancias ajenas a mi voluntad, me he visto obligado a ver una "American teen movie" no ha aparecido esa palabra, porque las películas se ven dobladas en España, y sobre todo en televisión, que es la principal fuente de alimentación de los adolescentes.


----------



## Zokie

No creo que haya mucha gente en españa que entienda nerd, así que como apuntaron antes, yo usaría _empollón_ o _chapón_, pero creo que ésta última es un localismo y que no se entiende en otras zonas.....ya me diréis


----------



## Fernando

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Creo que no se entendería nada o casi nada.
> Las pocas veces que, *por circunstancias ajenas a mi voluntad*, *me he visto obligado a* ver una "American teen movie" no ha aparecido esa palabra, porque las películas se ven dobladas en España, y sobre todo en televisión, *que es la principal fuente de alimentación de los adolescentes*.



Creo advertir un subrepticio matiz de crítica. ...que comparto.


----------



## cl109

Hola! En Argentina a los "nerds" se les dice "tragas" en el sentido de que son muy estudiosos. Aquí en México mi hijo me dice que usan directamente la palabra "nerd". Para el resto de las "subcultures", no conozco otras correspondencias en español, me parece que eso es más bien típicamente estadounidense.
Saludos!


----------



## aurilla

In Puerto Rico "nerdos" are called "*n*erdos".

Lerdos would be the complete opposite.


----------



## colombina

cl109 said:
			
		

> Hola! En Argentina a los "nerds" se les dice "tragas" en el sentido de que son muy estudiosos. Aquí en México mi hijo me dice que usan directamente la palabra "nerd". Para el resto de las "subcultures", no conozco otras correspondencias en español, me parece que eso es más bien típicamente estadounidense.
> Saludos!



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Cl109. En mi experiencia, eso solo lo vi en ee.uu. Entonces parece ser una diferencia cultural más que lingüística. En países latinos (por lo menos los de habla hispana), no se suele críticar, usar términos despectivos o reírse de los más estudiosos. Suele haber más tolerancia, respeto y aceptación de esas diferencias personales (un compañerismo que a su vez, mitiga la condición de ineptitud social). Es una cuestión de una diferencia profunda de valores socio-culturales que sería muy íntrica explicarla en este contexto, pero en fin, por eso creo que no encontrarás un término en español despectivo en ese sentido. Tampoco te recomiendo adoptar la palabra directamente del inglés porque no se entenderá, y estaría introduciendo un concepto ajeno. 

Lo que sí quizás te pueda solucionar el problema es enfocar la traducción en el aspecto de deficiencia social, que es realmente de lo que se critican allá a los más estudiosos, como que están tan metidos en los libros (o por otras razones - pegados a las maestras o a los padres) que luego no saben bien cómo comportarse en círculos sociales. Entonces para tu película busca mejor algo que indique un "inepto o deficiente social."

(Me subscribo al lamento de Diego y Fernando...)


----------



## mariposita

Estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que _empollón _sería la traducción en España. No se entendería "nerd". 

No he escuchado nunca _chapón..._ ¿Dónde se usa?

¿Cómo han traducido _band geek_?


----------



## Fernando

colombina said:
			
		

> Entonces parece ser una diferencia cultural más que lingüística. En países latinos (por lo menos los de habla hispana), no se suele críticar, usar términos despectivos o reírse de los más estudiosos. Suele haber más tolerancia, respeto y aceptación de esas diferencias personales (un compañerismo que a su vez, mitiga la condición de ineptitud social).



Nada me gustaría más que coincidir contigo. Pero como empollón de pro disiento. Al menos en España los niños se meten con los estudiosos.


----------



## colombina

Fernando said:
			
		

> Nada me gustaría más que coincidir contigo. Pero como empollón de pro disiento. Al menos en España los niños se meten con los estudiosos.



Bueno, Fernando, entonces limito mi comentario al otro lado del Atlántico, y si hace falta, desciendo hacía al sur. 

El término "empollón" nunca lo sentí decir. No creo que se use ni se entienda en ninguna parte de Latinoamérica.


----------



## Fernando

colombina said:
			
		

> El término "empollón" nunca lo sentí decir. No creo que se use ni se entienda en ninguna parte de Latinoamérica.



Lo sé, lo sé. Ya lo comenté en otro mensaje más arriba. Es sólo para España.


----------



## colombina

Fernando said:
			
		

> Lo sé, lo sé. Ya lo comenté en otro mensaje más arriba. Es sólo para España.



Todo bien, iba en calidad de confirmación...


----------



## srsh

colombina said:
			
		

> Bueno, Fernando, entonces limito mi comentario al otro lado del Atlántico, y si hace falta, desciendo hacía al sur.
> 
> El término "empollón" nunca lo sentí decir. No creo que se use ni se entienda en ninguna parte de Latinoamérica.


 
Oops, creo que será necesario descender más al sur, porque aquí en México es muy común que los niños hagan burla de los más estudiosos, llamándoles, como ya se habia mencionado antes, "nerds" (sin traducir el término).

Saludos!


----------



## Txibiru

Me gustaría tener cerca un angloparlante que reforzara lo siguiente, pero desde mi perspectiva, tengo la sensación de que NERD no refleja exactamente lo que es un empollon: empollón se considera a quien es aplicado en los estudios, y por ende se desntiende de otras actividades sociales y físicas convirtiéndose en objeto de desprecio por todos aquellos que no quieren dedicar tanta energía a estudiar.

Un Nerd, incluye otra connotación que es la de ser inteligente y estar interesado por otros temas, normalmente de tipo intelectual: informática, ciencia, cine, tv, y, ¿por qué no? lingüística...

Asociados a los nerds estan los geeks, que son lo más parecido a los friquis. Son gente que disfruta con temas y aficiones poco frecuentes, a menudo de manera obsesiva. Por supuesto, también son despreciado por los que practican o disfrutan de actividades mas generalizadas: futbol, cañas en el bar, botellón en el parque, cotilleo con las vecinas, o simplemente vegetar en el tiempo libre.

Creo que la traducción de nerds por lerdos no es desafortunada, pero lamentablemente es temporal, ya que "lerdo" es una palabra que existe hace muchos años como sinonimo de "idiota" pero que no se ha extendido como término peyorativo no excesivamente ofensivo hasta hace un par de años. En castellano coloquial el término "lerdo" es muy habitual, pero posiblemente volverá a su uso infrecuente dentro de unos años.

Toda esta perorata no lleva a ninguna propuesta para traducir "nerd" de manera adecuada al castellano, pero, desde luego, opino que "empollon" es imprecisa por no alcanzar los matices de la palabra original inglesa.


----------



## colombina

srsh said:
			
		

> Oops, creo que será necesario descender más al sur, porque aquí en México es muy común que los niños hagan burla de los más estudiosos, llamándoles, como ya se habia mencionado antes, "nerds" (sin traducir el término).
> 
> Saludos!



Si, por eso decía, México recibe mucha más influencia estadounidense por ser fronterizo.

Saludos


----------



## oskarcalvo

yo también opino que los nerds, con todo lo que ello supone, no podría ser traducida al castellano, ya que su agrupación sociocultural es más propia de estados unidos.

hay que entender que un nerd, si nos remitimos a las películas, no solo tienen deficiencias sociales para relacionarse, también se agrupan como piñas para llevar a cabo sus actividades (clubs de ajedred, mates, etc...) [todo esto siempre desde la información filmico-cultural que desprenden las peliculas de los usa.]

no conozco ese tipo de comportamiento en españa, donde los empollones se una para llevar mejor su "situación social", desarrollar sus hobbies, y estudiar.

y si es verdad, que los empollones suelen ser objeto de burla, pero un nerd no es solo una persona que es objeto de burla, sino que tiene más cosas a su alrededor.

oskar calvo.


----------



## mariposita

> empollón se considera a quien es aplicado en los estudios, y por ende se desntiende de otras actividades sociales y físicas convirtiéndose en objeto de desprecio por todos aquellos que no quieren dedicar tanta energía a estudiar.


 
Para mí, esta definición describe exactamente lo que es un _nerd_. Para algunos es un término de extremo desprecio (sobre todo en el instituto). Para otros, no tanto. Me parece que el éxito de _nerds _famosos como Bill Gates no ha suavizado la palabra para los nerds que se quedan estancado (socialmente) en el instituto. Por supuesto se puede emplear la palabra en burla con un amigo como por ejemplo:

_--I really liked the book we read in lit class._
_--Your such a nerd._

En el medio universitaria (aquí en España) ser un empollón no es siempre negativa. A veces tiene un sentido de admiración... Como:

_Que empollón eres... me alegro por tí. No estudí y ahora tengo que volver a hacer el examen en junio._

Un geek puede ser exactamente como un nerd:

_--I think Jack is kind of cute..._
_--Are you kidding? He's such a geek!_

No quiere decir que es inteligente y estudia mucho. Como con _nerd_ puede tener un valor estética y negativa. Tiene el matiz de que la persona no se viste bien o no es guapa/guapo o que no encaja bien en el medio social. 

Pero geek también tiene el sentido de _friqui _como:

_He's a Star Wars geek. _
or 
_He's a Star Wars freak._

Los dos quieren decir que la persona está loco por Star Wars.


----------



## colombina

oskarcalvo said:
			
		

> yo también opino que los nerds, con todo lo que ello supone, no podría ser traducida al castellano, ya que su agrupación sociocultural es más propia de estados unidos.
> 
> hay que entender que un nerd, si nos remitimos a las películas, no solo tienen deficiencias sociales para relacionarse, también se agrupan como piñas para llevar a cabo sus actividades (clubs de ajedred, mates, etc...) [todo esto siempre desde la información filmico-cultural que desprenden las peliculas de los usa.]
> 
> no conozco ese tipo de comportamiento en españa, donde los empollones se una para llevar mejor su "situación social", desarrollar sus hobbies, y estudiar.
> 
> y si es verdad, que los empollones suelen ser objeto de burla, pero un nerd no es solo una persona que es objeto de burla, sino que tiene más cosas a su alrededor.
> 
> oskar calvo.



Me alegro por tu respuesta y observaciones, oskarcalvo. Me parece que es muy importante que reflexionemos y comentemos sobre estas cosas, sobre todo, los que somos testigos concientes de cambios socio-culturales, de valores y comportamientos en los niños, como resultado de esa gran invasión mediática de fuente única, y a su vez, el gran vacío de producciones propias que llenen los espacios con representaciones propias. Si bien quizás éste no sea el mejor foro indicado, sería bueno que los haya, y más allá de emitir observación y opinión, que se lancen estudios y análisis serios sobre el caso que puedan conllevar a políticas en práctica más sanas.


----------



## María Madrid

¿Bicho raro y enteradillo? 

Lamento no poder dar una explicación más sesuda, pero vuestras descripciones pasadas a lenguaje adolescente (de mi época quinceañera, no de ésta, claro) encajarían con eso. Saludos


----------



## oxazol

He visto varias american teen movies en las que clasifican las diferentes tribus urbanas y en España la traducción para nerds, como una tribu del instituto es *Empollones* (por cierto, he visto esa película, podrías decir el título????
Es "chicas malas"????? claro , que el título en inglés ve tu a saber cual es.


----------



## Angel Rubio

A ver si tengo más suerte esta vez. He escrito antes un mensaje que aparentemente se ha perdido.

Búsquenme un gafotas

Creo que ha quedado suficientemente claro hasta ahora que nerd y lerdo no son sinónimos en absoluto. Un lerdo es una persona de mermada inteligencia mientras que el nerd es alguien que destaca en uno o varios de los tipos de inteligencia conocidos, si exceptuamos la inteligencia social, donde habitualmente reside el problema de los nerds.

En cuanto a la traducción, es difícil establecer una traducción exacta en una palabra que tiene tanta fuerza cultural, social y emocional como nerd. Lo mas parecido que hay en español es el concepto de "gafotas" o "empollón-gafotas". 

Las personas que en enseñanza secundaria y también en la universidad
reciben este nombre comparten con el concepto de "nerds" las siguientes características.

- Físicamente: poco agraciados (o decididamente feos); no hacen deporte ni les interesa verlo en directo o por televisión.
- Intelectualmente: destacan en una o varias formas de inteligencia. Tienen una insaciable curiosidad por aprender.
-Socialmente: inadaptados. Ligan menos que los gases nobles. Las chicas les desprecian cuando no les insultan directamente.
-Gustos y aficiones: Son raritos. Contrariamente a lo que se ha dicho aquí suelen crear clubes, grupos o asociaciones de tios raros para hacer cosas raras.
-Relación con el otro sexo. Escasa y normalmente tumultuosa. Esto reza tanto para chicos como para chicas. Sin embargo, se ha definido en la universidad española el síndrome del gafotas terminal. El gafotas terminal es un gafotas que está en el último año de carrera, al que de repente y sin aviso previo, la chicas empiezan a acosarle. Algunos terminan con chicas estupendas, dicen las malas lenguas que porque los gafotas suelen tener más futuro y las buenas que porque son más sensibles, tienen sentido del humor, respetan a las mujeres y eructan menos.

Gafotas o empollón-gafotas tiene la misma carga negativa que nerd.

Por cierto, podemos encontrar numerosos gafotas entre las personas más ricas del mundo y por supuesto, entre los premios nobel salvo los de la Paz y de literatura. Los héroes de los gafotas son entre otros: Stephen Hawkins, Warren Buffet y por encima de todos, Bill Gates.

Se ha hecho famosa, en el mundo empresarial la siguiente frase: "Please find a nerd" cuando hay un problema grave con sistemas, informática o internet.

A ver si esto ayuda a encontrar la traducción adecuada para nerd.


----------



## Fernando

Con tu "sucinta" definición, un "empollón" español se vería triste pero exactamente reflejado. Repito, como este término no se utiliza fuera de España cualquier traducción para todo el mundo hispanohablante debería de utilizar otra (que no recoge todos tus matices) como:

- Estudiantón (un poco cursi, pero está en el RAE
- Buenos estudiantes (no tiene la connotación negativa).
- ...


----------



## María Madrid

La verdad es que, recordando mi experiencia en el colegio, no estoy de acuerdo en que los empollones no tienen habilidades sociales y en la universidad tampoco era el caso. ¿Nadie conoce empollones guapos? ¿Empollonas marchosas? ¡Yo sí! Varias de las empollonas de mi clase eran guapísimas (guapa no es lo mismo que tonta).

Entiendo que "bicho raro" no recoge el matiz de empollón, pero sí ese de inadaptado, incapaz de llevar una vida social normal y eso es lo que no encuentro en empollón ¿realmente se sobreentendía/sobreentiende que un empollón es un friqui social?

Lo que sí usábamos mucho en plan despectivo era listillo, que eran empollones pero pedantes. Saludos


----------



## Fernando

María Madrid said:
			
		

> ¿Nadie conoce empollones guapos?



Yo, sin ir más lejos. 



			
				María Madrid said:
			
		

> ¿realmente se sobreentendía/sobreentiende que un empollón es un friqui social?



Ahora sin bromas: el concepto es insultante en sí mismo. Uno puede estar o no de acuerdo con el estereotipo, pero para mí el concepto es ese. Podía haber empollones altos, guapos, adaptados y con muchos amigos, pero al final si uno quería destacar lo buen estudiante que era se decía que "es buen estudiante" o "saca buenas notas". Si te querían insultar "es un empollón", diciéndote que tu única actividad destacable eran las notas. Para todo lo demás eras un inútil.


----------



## María Madrid

Fernando said:
			
		

> Ahora sin bromas: el concepto es insultante en sí mismo. Si te querían insultar "es un empollón", diciéndote que tu única actividad destacable eran las notas. Para todo lo demás eras un inútil.


 
Fíjate que yo nunca lo percibí de esa forma. No era un piropo, desde luego, pero para poner a parir a alguien no creo que nunca dijese "es un empollón"... Quizá el hecho de tener un grupo de "empollonas" brillantes, divertidas y creativas en clase, desde los 4 a los 17 años (sus novios eran unos crápulas que tocaban en un grupo medio famosillo) hizo que no le diéramos esa connotación tan negativa. Saludos!


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo que por aquí abundan muchos ex-empollones, jejeje. Y no lo digo como un insulto, pero es indudable que la palabra es muchas veces utilizada como un insulto.


----------



## María Madrid

¡Yo nunca lo fui desde luego! Sólo estudiaba lo que me gustaba y del resto pasaba. Quizá un poco rarita? No en serio, me gustaría que me confirmárais si la gente se sentía ofendida si decían de ella que es/era un empollón.


----------



## ampurdan

Por cierto, no creo que tarde mucho en importarse la palabra "nerd" tal cual. En algunos países americanos de habla hispana ya es la palabra habitual para referirse a lo que nosotros entendemos por "empollón". ¿Os tengo que recordar que en España los "raros" desaparecen en beneficio de los "freaks" o "freakies"? ¡Qué friquis somos!


----------



## Fernando

Yo diría Lerdos.

De momento vamos:

1) Empollón es siempre peyorativo: El menda. Un voto.

2) Empollón puede ser simplemente descriptivo de alguien que estudia mucho. María Madrid. Un voto.

Desempatad, por favor.


----------



## ampurdan

Ni blanco ni negro. In media uirtus! Puede ser peyorativo, puede ser descriptivo, puede ser cariñoso...


----------



## Fernando

Ya salió el centrista.  Venga, ampurdan, no me hagas esto. La mitad de los insultos en castellano se pueden utilizar como palabras cariñosas. No me vale.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Como siempre, México con sus calcos... aquí es nerd, tal cual... y casi siempre es peyorativo, hay palabras que pueden tener otros sentidos menos "hirientes" como "ñoño"... esa es común y puede ser cariñosa u ofensiva...
Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Si, pero "¡qué hijo puta eres!" (imbécil, tarado, tonto'l culo etc.), en sentido cariñoso, no es lo mismo que "empolloncete", precisamente porque la palabra, en realidad, esconde de por sí algo bueno. Lo de asocial no es intrínseco a la palabra.

Por ejemplo:

-Javi es el más empollón de nuestro curso...
-Sí, pero es un asocial.

Este diálogo no tendría sentido si el significado de una palabra implicara el de la otra.

No tiene sentido decir:

-Javi es el más imbécil de nuestro curso.
-Sí, pero es un poco tonto.


----------



## Fernando

Te sumo con María Madrid. Ganáis 2 a 1. Para mí (y mis "queridos" compañeros de clase) el diálogo 1 sería imposible.

Dirían:

- Javi es el más empollón de nuestro curso...
- Sí, yo creo que es al que le partiremos las piernas esta tarde.


----------



## GrEeNdAy_FoReVeR

En Perú entendemos y usamos "nerd".Otra traducción para nerd puede ser:chancón


----------



## ampurdan

Jejeje ¡Qué primarios! 

Pues no está tan claro, porque cuando uno quiere insultar a una persona que estudia mucho utilizará: "¡empollón de mierda!", por ejemplo, y no otra netamente descriptiva ("¡estudioso de mierda!", "¡buen estudiante de mierda!").
Ni chicha ni limoná.


----------



## yani26

hola, nerd en méxico es alguien que estudia demasiado. me gustaria saber que significa nerdy, lei una oracion que dice Let´s get nerdy
what´s that mean?


----------



## Keikikoka

Let's get nerdy = Convirtámonos en nerds! 

nerdy es un adjectivo que describe un nerd.


----------



## Alexiel

¡Hola a tod@s! he estado leyendo todo lo que habeis dicho sobre cómo traducir NERD, pero creo que ahora estoy aún más confundida  

Si aparece ese término referido a una mujer muy atractiva, entonces ¿qué connotación tiene? Por lo que habeis dicho, me cuesta creer que esté hablando de una empollona. Os dejo otro enlace sobre el tema donde aparece el contexto.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=159365&highlight=unapologetically+geeky

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Laos

¿Qué os parece PERNO?
¿podría ser una traducción acertada de nerd?


----------



## María Madrid

¿Y de dónde sale perno? Si quieres que te entiendan lo veo difícil con ese término. Saludos, 
*perno**.*
(Del cat. _pern,_ y este del lat. _perna_, pierna).

*1. *m. Pieza de hierro u otro metal, larga, cilíndrica, con cabeza redonda por un extremo y asegurada con una chaveta, una tuerca o un remache por el otro, que se usa para afirmar piezas de gran volumen.
*2. *m. Pieza del pernio en que está la espiga.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Laos

Está claro que no me refería al signifcado normal y corriente de "pieza metálica..."
 Es un uso coloquial que difícilmente vas a encontrar en los diccionarios. Existe de todos modos.


----------



## María Madrid

¿Dónde? Saludos,


----------



## Laos

Yo lo he encontrado en un libro escrito por un autor basco. Se refería a un tio nada majo, más bien idiota y gafe. 

Luego lo he visto también en internet, en unos foros, pero no sé de donde eran las personas que lo utilizaban. 

Después de leer tu respuesta, he abierto un thread acerca de esta palabra y de otra (Leño, ésta ya es más común, por lo visto)...en el foro "Sólo español".

Ciao  y gracias


----------



## María Madrid

Pues no lo había oído. Parecido me suena "piernas", pero es como muy antiguo y no es exactamente lo mismo. Saludos,


----------



## Juanjo Castelar

Estoy de acuerdo con varios compañeros/as en que en España sí se usa el término "empollón" como despectivo para los que son estudiosos y tienen pocas habilidades sociales para relacionarse con otros.


----------



## Exxcentrica

Laos said:


> Yo lo he encontrado en un libro escrito por un autor vasco. Se refería a un tio nada majo, más bien idiota y gafe.
> 
> Luego lo he visto también en internet, en unos foros, pero no sé de dónde eran las personas que lo utilizaban.
> 
> Después de leer tu respuesta, he abierto un hilo acerca de esta palabra y de otra (Leño, ésta ya es más común, por lo visto)...en el foro "Sólo español".
> 
> Ciao  y gracias


 
Hola Laos, a mí también me llama la atención la palabra "perno" en este contexto. Quizás sea un uso regional.

cheers


----------



## lothlorien81

Yo creo que depende totalmente de a quién vaya dirigida la traducción, si es para un público latino-americano no sabría decirte,pero si es para Europa la traducción que yo escogería sería pardillo, como ya indicó algún compañero. Hace alusión al hecho de estar marginado socialmente, y ser el que normalmente "pringa" en los institutos o "high-schools", es decir, el que siempre recibe de los "guays" o populares.

un saludo

pd: lerdo se refiere más a tonto, poco inteligente


----------



## Irunthedeathstar

Hola a todos...

Solamente quería añadir mi granito de arena...

Fijaos que el hecho en sí mismo de estar debatiendo los límites de la palabra nerd y si éstos coinciden o no con los de otras palabras como "empollón" o "pardillo" convierte a todos los participantes de este "foro" AUTOMÁTICAMENTE en nerds (y en empollones y en pardillos).

El hecho de sumarme a este debate con este comentario ME convierte AUTOMÁTICAMENTE - a mí también - en nerd y en empollón y en pardillo y en gafotas - si padeciese de miopía o astigmatismo o cualquier otro problema oftalmológico.

Espero que esto os ayude a ilustrar un poco mejor el concepto. No olvidemos que lo importante es el concepto.


----------



## María Madrid

En realidad empollón y pardillo son términos un tanto opuestos, uno es inteligente, el otro no destaca precisamente por esa faceta, así que no creo que puedan considerarse lo mismo. Saludos,


----------



## Irunthedeathstar

María De Los Madriles;

creo que "un pardillo" puede ser muy inteligente pero al mismo tiempo ser torpe y aburrido (lo comúnmente considerado como "torpe" y "aburrido"), cualidades estas que le otorgarían el caliicativo de "pardillo".

De otra forma, me puedo imaginar perfectamente a un pardillo con un doctorado en biología molecular, por poner un ejemplo.

Por otra parte, un tipo "gracioso" y "hábil" puede tener - al mismo tiempo - un cociente intelectual tirando a medio o bajo - o alto - según los casos.

Más aún, no encuentro razón alguna para atribuir automáticamente la cualidad "inteligente" a _un empollón_ por el mero hecho de que estudie mucho o sea un poco inadaptado, o hable o escriba de forma pedante - como lo estoy haciendo por ejemplo _yo mismo_ en este caso.

Es un concepto escurridizo - slippery - cuando menos ¿no?


----------



## chiquitosan

Os cuento lo que me ha pasado ... el realizado un test de coeficiente intelectual en el Facebook (que ya sé que no tiene ninguna validez, sino que es un entretenimiento) y el resultado que me ha salido es el siguiente:

Estás muy superior al promedio (muy muy muy nerd)
UUU...ni siquiera deberías leer esto, supongo que ya lo sabías! NERD!
aaa....porsiaca tu iq es muy alto jajaja

todo esto acompañado con la foto del típico empollón gafotas, con pajarita y con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.

Cuando busco la traducción de NERD en el diccionario de casa no encuentro nada y aquí on-line leo que la traducción es LERDO ... en mi tierra (Sevilla, España) lerdo es ignorante, palurdo.

Sin embargo, como la utilización de la lengua es dinámica (y más últimamente), asignando significados diferentes a palabras que antes tenían un significado distinto u originario, y después de leer todo este post, me inclino a pensar que NERD en la actualidad quiere identificar al una persona con una alta inteligencia pero, en ningún caso, a un friki-empollón ... sino a una persona inteligente pero sociable y admirado por los demás por sus conocimientos, dado que se aparta del antiguo significado de empollón-solitario-aislado.

Bueno, espero haber aportado algo que sirva para llegar a una conclusión que cada uno interpretará de otra forma ... eso es seguro e inevitable porque es español y el inglés son lenguas que se hablan en la mayoría de nuestro planeta y en cada lugar tendrá connotaciones propias.

Un saludo a todos y todas ... bueno, mejor a todas y a todos ... jejejeje


----------



## Zander

Hola,

En la ciudad de México y área metropolitana se usa la palabra ÑOÑO en estos días; NERD es totalmente entendible pero aquí se prefiere ÑOÑO en lugar de NERD. También comento que en Centroamérica entienden ÑOÑO como un sinónimo de NERD pues tengo compañeros de trabajo a quienes les he preguntado.

Lo que te puedo asegurar es que todos entendemos en México y Centroamérica el significado de NERD.

Ojala que esto sirva.


----------



## Smitch18

Siete años después. In México they generally say 'nerd' for 'nerd' with the adapted pronunciation. I think it means the same thing. The difference between nerd and 'empollón' or who someone who studies a lot, is that it refers more to someone's interests more than if they study a lot, although the interests generally imply a lot of studying. It is someone who is 'overly' interested in an acadmic subject or academic subjects, but also someone who has hobbies like coin-collecting or train-spotting. It also implies a non-trendy dress sense. A better translation of 'empollón' would be 'swot', at least in the UK. 'Nerd' could also be an antonym of 'cool person'.

Nerd is not lerdo; at least in the sense of the word used in Spain. Lerdo is more like 'dumb' or 'dim'.


----------



## nelliot53

No sé si ha sido mencionada *estofón*, que en mis tiempos era la palabra usada para los *nerds* acá en Puerto Rico.

*estofón**, na**.*
*1.* adj. coloq._ P. Rico._ *empollón.*

*empollón**, na**.*
*1.* adj. despect. Dicho de un estudiante: Que prepara mucho sus lecciones, y se distingue más por la aplicación que por el talento. U. m. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_​*lerdo**, da**.*
(Etim. disc.).
*1.* adj. Dicho comúnmente de una bestia: Pesada y torpe en el andar.
*2.* adj. Tardo y torpe para comprender o ejecutar algo.
*3.* f._ Veter._ Tumor de las caballerías cerca de la rodilla.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## stcrocefirenze

Hi:
in Spain, I would go for "empollones", and this is because this picture someone sat on chair while studying on a table (like brooding eggs, so "empollar" is kinda brooding), all the time.
But, in Spain, los empollones at the same time, suck to the teacher (is this idiom correct ?), I mean, son pelotas, so empollones, pelotas, kind of a miserable tribe among the students and scorned by the rest.
I have the feeling that in Spain, the empollones have always been despised by the rest of the students, because in our machista and mediterranean culture, stydying is a liittle scorned among the regular students, in favor of the physical strenght or sport capacities.
by the way "lerdo"  means clumsy.


----------



## Johncbcn

Para traducir "empollón" yo usaría la palabra "swot".

He´s such a swot!
I need to swot for an exam tomorrow.


----------

